# GT: Preseason- Suns vs Warriors 10/19



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center> * vs. * <center>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Moneys on the Suns, of course.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

This should be a good game. GO SUNS


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm listening to this from 620 ktar radio. I downloaded the software last yr when I found it. So, when games aren't on TV I get to at least hear it.


EDIT: nevermind I found it. Here's where you can download it. You're welcome 

http://www.620ktar.com/index.php?nid=170




Warriors are on fire. 38-24 Beginning of 2nd qrter.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are shooting like crap. 


But this is how the game against Seatle went. They missed everything for the first 2 quarters then they made everything the last two. 

Hope it goes the same way.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns count down the 19 lead to 7. 

Warriors leading 47 - 40.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems like we're finding it now. Down by 7. Although Bell for 3 just went in and out.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

These Warriors are good we win we are better than the Suns even with Amare we will be best in Pacific bet on that you guys will be second or third because Kings are real good also.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WarriorFan you sound like an idiot. 


Not trying to make fun of you. But if you lose, you're really gonna look like an idiot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Insert commas in that last message Warriorfan then you can talk trash please because it's like one big sentence..You guys are not better than us with Amare. And we just hit a 3 to tie the game. We were down by 19.

Suns 53-49. Halftime.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We're leading 53 - 49. 


Suns are on fire and looking good now.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

We'll come back you guys not that good.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Player of the half for Suns - Shawn Marion 16pts 6rebounds 1steal 2blocks


Player of the half for Warriors - Dunleavy 18pts 4rebounds 1steal


I told you the Suns would catch fire. 


And everytime the Warriors made a three, I was think they ain't gonna do that forever.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> We'll come back you guys not that good.


You may come back and win but saying we're not that good is just delusional. If we werent that good we wouldn't have come back at all. And quit baiting. It's against the rules.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone get the feeling James Jones is going to be really good for us this year? Man he was a steal!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Anyone get the feeling James Jones is going to be really good for us this year? Man he was a steal!



Hes averaging like 45 or higher percent from down town. 

He can replace Joe......but only with threes not with ball handling and creating.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Anyone get the feeling James Jones is going to be really good for us this year? Man he was a steal!


Yep, he seems like it as of now. Only if Amare didn't get hurt.  I think we woulda surprised some people who said all that **** all summer.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yep, he seems like it as of now. Only if Amare didn't get hurt. :Cry: I think we woulda surprised some people who said all that **** all summer.


Hey man just like everyone said last season it doesn't matter what you do in the regular season it's what you do in the playoffs. And we'll have Amare for the playoffs.... people better watch out.



By the way a little off topic but how about them Spurs? They've dropped a doughnut in 5 preseason games... and while these games obviously don't count I would've thought their so called "amazing depth" would have actually managed to win even one game.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I take that back we both have playoff team especially Warriors 11 year drout so it will be a good game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Hey man just like everyone said last season it doesn't matter what you do in the regular season it's what you do in the playoffs. And we'll have Amare for the playoffs.... people better watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way a little off topic but how about them Spurs? They've dropped a doughnut in 5 preseason games... and while these games obviously don't count I would've thought their so called "amazing depth" would have actually managed to win even one game.


True. I hope we can keep it together. And I hope Amare doesn't have long term affects.

Question, Did Marion start at PF and Thomas at C? I caught it near the end of 1st qrter. Not sure who's been starting really.


I've seen the Spurs have played a few games. Didn't know they lost em all.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Question, Did Marion start at PF and Thomas at C? I caught it near the end of 1st qrter. Not sure who's been starting really.



Yep. 



And the Suns are starting to play like crap again. 61 - 73 and one of the Warriors at the line.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

80 to 62 Warriors no joke you have to give it to us I know about the Suns but man look out even Spurs we just might make the finals. I wont go to far but we that good look at the score for crying out loud. Even with Amare we would be doing the same thing.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Shut the **** up already u ******!!!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

you guys ignoring me huh we good too good.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> 80 to 62 Warriors no joke you have to give it to us I know about the Suns but man look out even Spurs we just might make the finals. I wont go to far but we that good look at the score for crying out loud. Even with Amare we would be doing the same thing.



lol, you don't know how dumb you sound. 


You actually think you'll make the Finals? 

And with Amare we would be in the ball game. But I'm not gonna get over my head since this a freakin' preseason game...........


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

again no you wouldnt be in the ball game with Amare.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

You guys need Amare back. He's a beast. On the bright side, his backups will get some good playing time and experience while he's out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Even with Amare we would be doing the same thing.


Yeah, keep thinking this.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> again no you wouldnt be in the ball game with Amare.


Hilarious. Preseason game, man. Preseason. In case you didn't notice, San Antonio is losing games like crazy in the preseason. Do you honestly think that means they won't wipe the floor with the Warriors later on in the season? It's just preseason. And you don't know what would happen with Amare in there, but they probably wouldn't have to play Diaw or Jones at center like they did tonight.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> Hes averaging like 45 or higher percent from down town.
> 
> He can replace Joe......but only with threes not with ball handling and creating.


for creation and ball handling , diaw is there . .. Somehow , the equation could be : diaw+jones= joe johnson


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> again no you wouldnt be in the ball game with Amare.


What are you smoking?


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

You will but will still lose.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Biedrins is going to make PHX look dumb for passing on him back in '04.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

how did u take last nights loss last night warriorsfan.....arguably the worst game ive ever seen the suns play, but still whooped that ***....wow


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

You guys will have no problem Going 51-31 this year with or without Amare.

Nash is the answer


----------

